# Lake Tuggeranong, monster carp!



## Kevlar (Nov 7, 2008)

Ok, sorry but I wasn't in the kayak when I caught this *but* it is the first pic with my brag mat and I actually caught this with a squidgee critter sp lure !
71cm long and fat as they get - anyone with a brag mat will see just how much space this fish took up, I estimate it weighed aroun 6 - 7kg (I work out a bit and tried to judge it against dumbbell feel - he he he).

I saw some movement in the water and lobbed the lure out, we'd been hitting small reddies all arvo and I was hoping for something decent. Anyway, the lure hit the surface and I waited a couple of seconds to let it sink and BAM, rod bent over and the drag went screaming. I saw the wake of the fish and it was heading directly toward one of the rowing bouys. I played a game of to and fro with this sucker for about 5 mins before it started to show signs of getting tired - so I thought - brought it in closer and it went off again. Still couldn't see what it was and was hoping it was a big cod.

After another 3 - 5 mins I finally had it close enough to see through the sheen of algea and realised it was a dirty ol carp. Not a bad fight or catch considering it was with a sp! I am using 4lb mono on a shimano 2500 reel.

A bloke walked by after I had 'disposed' of it and said "There's no way you caught that on a lure" Luckily I had some witnesses to say otherwise.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

What's the go with "disposing" of carp? Can you return them to the water dead, or do you have to dispose of them some other way?


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Not bad mate, still to get one on a lure myself!

That fish is probably better off out of Lake Tuggeranong, isnt the Lake closed? ( EWWWWWWWWWWW! )


----------



## Bushy (Nov 21, 2007)

Nice one mate, don't hear of too many carp on lures. I caught one about the same size last week (on bait), and like you I was hoping it was a cod for the first half of the fight. They're bloody vermin, but the do go well on light gear.


----------



## Bushy (Nov 21, 2007)

Barrabundy said:


> What's the go with "disposing" of carp? Can you return them to the water dead, or do you have to dispose of them some other way?


AFAIK the law is that you must kill them. After that I think it's up to you. What I do with them (bank/water) depends on where I am. Carp are great yabbie bait, so I keep some of them for that.


----------



## paddlefisher (Feb 1, 2009)

Caught 2 on lures, but i think it is just that they get annoyed by "competition" and try to chase of my plugs and get caught in the act.
Seen mullet do the same, fed them crumbled egg, which sank, when small fishies came from below after the sinking particles they where chased of.

Been aware of your "carp" Law through one of Rex Hunt`s episodes, it provocked quite a lot of disbelieve here!, carp is a higly priced sports-fish here in western europe!
In the Nethterlands 110.000.000€ was spent on(sea)bass fishing stuff alone, by far not all the saltwaterfishing here, but saltwaterfishing only just make up till 40% of shops income, at least 60% is carp stuff!
The Governement pays for grasscarp to clean our smaller waterways, and they are protected by law.

People travel to France and Spain to catch monstercarp in expensive private lakes http://www.hengelsportvanpinxteren.nl/c ... &Itemid=35

On smaller enclosed lakes individual carps get names!, don`t even thinks of taking or moving them, the "bivvieboys" are coming after you!

In Germany christmas turkey is a carp!

Just google for "carpteam" and be astonished!

PF

(Pesonally I don`t like it, lot of youngsters are misusing this very technical way of fishing; their remote controlled fishfinder equiped baitboat deliver their lines, bait and burley(boiles) several hundreds meters away, their 500 meter spooled big pit reels in holders with sophistaced sensors allow them to drink, schmoke, and trash up the place and then still catching specimen).


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2009)

Great work Kevlar

I was actually in Canberra myself a week ago and caught one in Tuggers while spinning for redfin with tiny soft plastics. There are some big ones in there. 

Mine went 19lb and took 45 min to land on 6lb line.


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

Bushy said:


> Barrabundy said:
> 
> 
> > What's the go with "disposing" of carp? Can you return them to the water dead, or do you have to dispose of them some other way?
> ...


Guys - I've been told on a number of occassions that the law in NSW states that carp must be killed and disposed of above the flood line. Apparently carp eggs inside fish are still viable some time after their dead. I haven't checked the law as I now reside in QLD but it may be worth checking as you don;t want to help the buggers breed. Al


----------



## YakCult (Nov 4, 2008)

Sounds like you had some fun on that 4lb mono!
On a SP too.... well done!!


----------



## forbs (May 20, 2008)

Well done Kev and Kelvin most of us fish for the sport and catching huge carp is still fun. I used to take my young children carp fishing on small spinning reels with loose drags, had so much fun watching them catch absolute "monster fish" to them anyway (maybe 1-2 kg) and battle them for eternity. It introduced them to fishing and it's stuck with them today, (they both still love fishing). I've seen some of those carp fishing lodges paddlefisher and some of the carp they catch really are amazing. Coarse fishing is a big thing in canberra and it's good to watch them. I also saw a guy catching carp on fly in the pond on the main road in Canberra city.


----------



## bilby (Sep 2, 2008)

Yeah mate,
Pretty sure AJD is on the money, dispose of the fish above the water line. its correct that the eggs can hatch from carp and also perch (redfin) are well known to be in dams and lakes that have never been released in there, birds eat the eggs from a river or wherever and when they crap on a dam / lake bank close to the waters edge they can hatch. Thats why it always pay to chuck a lure in any water even if it isn't a flowing body of water.
Cheers Bill.


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Nice fish Kev, Omg... Squidder got one on a Chubby today on LBG too!

The law in our Capital evokes mixed feelings ( Here we go ) but it isnt illegal to release Carp or Redfin. If you choose to release one of these fish you should be free from shame as our local government failed to instil and adopt the NSW policy around 30 years ago, leaving us with the urban degredation that is caused by introduced prolific breeders.

Love the way the come to the surface and tail around like sharks...


----------



## Bushy (Nov 21, 2007)

paffoh said:


> The law in our Capital evokes mixed feelings ( Here we go ) but it isnt illegal to release Carp or Redfin. If you choose to release one of these fish you should be free from shame as our local government failed to instil and adopt the NSW policy around 30 years ago, leaving us with the urban degredation that is caused by introduced prolific breeders.


Why would there be any 'mixed feelings" mate? Surely everybody agrees they (Carp) are vermin that have had a massive and destructive impact on many native species of freshwater flora and fauna.

Mixed feelings over introduced species such as trout and to some extent redfin I can understand, but carp?? I hope a lack of govt regulation (in the ACT) doesn't stop people doing the right thing.

I was unaware of the potential for viable eggs to exist in dead carp. On occasions in the past when I'm a long way from the shore (such as in the middle of Lake Mulwala) I've killed 'em and left 'em in the water. From now on will make sure all go ashore.


----------



## Bushy (Nov 21, 2007)

This from the Dept. Primary Industries in Vic
"_Regulations
Carp is declared a Noxious Fish in Victoria, which makes
it an offence to possess, transport or release live carp, or
use live carp (including all forms of carp and goldfish) as
fishing bait.
The declaration of "noxious" fish does not mean that the
species cannot be fished for, or eaten. Carp are widely
fished for, and the flesh is enjoyed by many people, with a
variety of methods of preparation and cooking_."

ETA: Couldn't see anything in the regs about disposal in water/on bank

http://www.dpi.vic.gov.au/dpi/nreni...21/$file/Freshwater_Fish_of_Victoria_Carp.pdf


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Well to the two Kevs done on some massive lured carp. As Paff said I managed a smaller model today on a trolled chubby in LBG, I also thought (hoped) it was a nice cod until it started tailing around on the surface


----------



## Bushy (Nov 21, 2007)

This from the NSW Dept of Primary Industries:
_Carp are a large freshwater fish native to central Asia. Carp are capable of tolerating a range of environmental conditions. They have a greater tolerance of low oxygen levels, pollutants and turbidity than most native fish and are often associated with degraded habitats. There have also been suggestions that carp may increase the likelihood of algal blooms by preying on animals that eat algae, stirring up nutrients in sediments, damaging aquatic plants and increasing turbidity. Features: Carp have a pair of barbels (whiskers) at each corner of their mouth, small eyes, thick lips, a forked tail and a single dorsal (top) fin with strongly serrated spines. Their scales are large and thick. Some variants known as mirrored carp are only partly scaled with a few very large scales along the midline. Colours vary from olive green to bronze or silvery with a paler underside.
Carp can grow to a very large size of around 1.2 metres and 60kg in weight but are more commonly found at around 5-10kg. Habitat: Carp are usually found in still or slowly flowing waters at low altitudes, especially in areas with abundant aquatic vegetation. They are also found in brackish lower reaches of some rivers and coastal lakes.
Please keep all carp you catch, there are no bag or size limits which apply to them. It is an offence to release them into waterways or dams or use carp as live bait. Report any sightings of carp outside their known distribution to your local fisheries office._
http://www.dpi.nsw.gov.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0013/202351/fw-guide.pdf

And also this:
_In high densities carp can contribute to increased water turbity, nutrient loads and algal concentrations. They also play a part in erosion of stream banks as well as reductions in the numbers and diversity of aquatic plants, native fish and macro-invertebrates.
Along with habitat degradation, poor water quality, reduced environmental flows and barriers to migration, carp have been identified as a major threat to Australia's freshwater fisheries. They should not be returned to the water alive and strict penalties apply for translocation of carp. Live carp may not be used as bait.
Carp vary from olive green or yellow green to golden overall and have silver to yellow markings on the underside. Mirrored specimens with enlarged silver scales along the sides and back can also be present in wild populations. _
http://www.dpi.nsw.gov.au/fisheries/recreational/freshwater/fw-species/carp

So nothing I could find states that it's illegal to return dead carp to the water in either Vic or NSW. I'm interested to know if not returning dead carp to the water is a regulation, or rather good practice. Anybody?


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Bushy said:


> Why would there be any 'mixed feelings" mate?


Call me a softy, but...

Because if the law is not enforced in the ACT I wont kill any Carp or Redfin or remove them from the water ( Fullstop, never, ever), not everyone feels this way. If however I was fishing a NSW waterway I would be happy to abide by the rules and regulations. Some people feel its their duty in the ACT to rid the species ( Which is fine and I definately dont shun them ), its just that as a government we didnt act on this when other states were years ago and its basically way too late here. 100 dead Carp x 100 anglers weekly still wouldnt have an impact in our urban lakes, it is that rampant.

When the laws change here so be it, I wont complain ( But I am not killing for the lack of law ).


----------



## Revo (Aug 3, 2008)

Nice work to reel in carp of that size. 

For those of you who like to fish for carp and redfin (and to reduce the population of these introduced species), the 2009 Monster Carpathon will be held on the shores of Lake Burley Griffin in Canberra on Sunday 15 February from 7am to 3.45pm. Don't think yak fishing is part of the comp regulations because it says that fishing is restricted to the shores! Pratt's Tackle Box are distributing forms (02 6251 7733). Enquiries: Lake Burley Griffin Boat Hire 02 6249 6861. From $200 to $2500 cash prizes.


----------



## platypus01 (Mar 25, 2008)

Hi Guys,

TAMS in the ACT has produced a leaflet on the subject.

http://www.tams.act.gov.au/__data/asset ... osheet.pdf

As it says, it is not illegal in NSW or the ACT to return carp to the waters from which you caught them. This is an important distinction, because it _is_ illegal to transport them from one place to another alive (translocation).

In NSW carp are a class C (?) noxious fish, and it is a defence if you return them from the waters from which they came. I don't think they are noxious in the ACT (yet), but again, only translocation is an offence. With some other noxious fish, it is an offence to have them in your possession, no matter how it got there!

I'm pretty sure it is illegal to return carp alive in SA, Vic and Qld waters. The Vic PDF that Bushy pointed to was clear that it is illegal to return them to the water (ie: release).

As Leftant says, if people are operating within the law, you can't really criticize them. It is up to their conscience. However, I believe the ACT are thinking of re-vamping its regulations, so nothing stops people writing in to Mr Stanhope or other MLAs.

In terms of "disposal", if you leave a fish on the bank, it is considered littering and you will be charged if an officer sees you.

G^is,
JohnG


----------



## Bushy (Nov 21, 2007)

Whilst it's not the law, it is clear that the NSW DPI would prefer people didn't release carp.

_*Please keep all carp you catch, there are no bag or size limits which apply to them. *_
http://www.dpi.nsw.gov.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0013/202351/fw-guide.pdf

And also this:
_*They should not be returned to the water alive....... *_
http://www.dpi.nsw.gov.au/fisheries/recreational/freshwater/fw-species/carp


----------



## Bushy (Nov 21, 2007)

paffoh said:


> Call me a softy, but...


*SOFTY* :twisted:

Seriously - I think the appropriate quote here is _*I disapprove of what you say, but I will defend to the death your right to say it.*_


----------



## Kevlar (Nov 7, 2008)

Wow, Kelvin - that was a biggun too - awesome catch. They love that area because people tend to feed them fries from the local Mc*bleep*. I was told that if you put a french fry on a jig head you are all but gauranteed to catch a redfin or carp. Something I might try one day.

Thanks to all for the comments, I wonder how far this guy would have taken me if I was on the kayak? :lol:

Thanks for all the links to relevant info on what to do with carp as well.


----------



## YakCult (Nov 4, 2008)

Kelvin11 said:


> Great work Kevlar
> I was actually in Canberra myself a week ago and caught one in Tuggers while spinning for redfin with tiny soft plastics. There are some big ones in there.
> Mine went 19lb and took 45 min to land on 6lb line.


Yep - that's a ripper too, Kelvin!
Well done mate!!


----------



## Jon (Sep 21, 2007)

well done on the carp i went for a fish for carp today too but at LBG and managed a medium carp








if i'm not wrong there is a carpout comp next sunday in LBG 10,000 dollars worth of prizes to give away random prizes every hour

Jon


----------



## Shorty (May 11, 2008)

At the caravan park on the water at Dalby in SW Queensland i got huge ones on tinned corn pieces,,the law was catch,kill and remove them to the rubbish tip,,,


----------



## OneLastCast (Mar 4, 2008)

Barrabundy said:


> What's the go with "disposing" of carp? Can you return them to the water dead, or do you have to dispose of them some other way?


Carp are very tough fish and there fertile eggs can survive and be released after throwing carp back in the water.

Killing one carp and throwing it back in can still produce millions of eggs. Most people dont take this into consideration but its a good idea to take it in that distribution of carp shouldnt involve returning them back to the waters. Even if they are dead.


----------



## milhouse (Jan 28, 2007)

You guys are quite right about being able to release carp in NSW. I was a bit uncertain when I started fishing for carp in a local swamp so I flicked the DPI an email and this was the response:

_G'day Rodd

Thanks for your e-mail. Sorry about the delay replying.

DPI Fisheries recommend that carp are not returned to the water alive and strict penalties apply for the translocation of carp. It is not illegal to return carp to the water alive. The fisher has to make this decision. Some people choose to bury dead carp on the bank and others prefer to release the carp they catch. We classify carp as a pest species.

If you require further advice, please let me know. There is some good information about carp on the DPI website. Go to: 
http://www.dpi.nsw.gov.au/fisheries/pes ... ecies/carp

Regards, David Masters

Fisheries Information-Advisory
PH 1300 550 474 _

Depending where I catch them depends on if I release them. I often fish a small landlocked swamp that has them in there, there are no native species of fish in there and it is only a swamp that is nowhere near other waterways. In this swamp I release them so I can get them there another time and Ive seen blokes taking there kids there to teach them how to fish and actually hook something big so I wouldnt want to take that off them.. However, If i catch them in Glenbawn or in the fresh rivers like around clarencetown, I kill them as they compete against bass and other natives for food and degrade the waters in those areas. I would much prefer to catch and release native fish so I clean out the carp from those areas.


----------



## platypus01 (Mar 25, 2008)

OneLastCast said:


> Carp are very tough fish and there fertile eggs can survive and be released after throwing carp back in the water.
> 
> Killing one carp and throwing it back in can still produce millions of eggs. Most people dont take this into consideration but its a good idea to take it in that distribution of carp shouldnt involve returning them back to the waters. Even if they are dead.


Actually that is wrong. It is impossible for a dead fish to spawn. The eggs would be non-viable very quickly after the loss of the blood supply, not withstanding that the female has to actively push the eggs out of her body, which again, is difficult when she is dead. ;-) As I am a fish biologist, I'm pretty certain about this.....

There are a number of "old fishermen's tales" about carp, and this is one of them. The other is about eggs "sticking to the feet of birds". This again is nonsense. All movement of carp has been them either swimming there in their own, or an idiot translocating them.

As Dave says, NSW would prefer you not to release carp, which is also the recommendation of the National Carp Taskforce. NSW, ACT,and all the other States, will charge you if you are caught translocating them. However, in the ACT if you leave dead carp on the bank, or throw dead carp back into the water, you will be fined if you are seen by an appropriate officer. To comply with the law you must either release them alive (your choice), or take them away and dispose of them appropriately. Note this isn't fisheries regulations, but the ones about littering. As far as the law is concerned, the fish is yours as soon as you catch it. Leaving carp on the bank is exactly the same as if you had gone to a fishmarket, bought a wheelbarrow full of fish, and dumped them by the side of the road, or threw them in the water.

Hope that helps,
G^is,
JohnG


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

> Actually that is wrong. It is impossible for a dead fish to spawn. The eggs would be non-viable very quickly after the loss of the blood supply, not withstanding that the female has to actively push the eggs out of her body, which again, is difficult when she is dead. ;-) As I am a fish biologist, I'm pretty certain about this.....
> 
> G^is,
> JohnG


Except in the case of mouthbrooders (Tilapia) although that is not spawning as such of course. Tilapia should never be returned to the waterway alive or dead and should not be used as fresh bait (<cough> I've been known to use fillets or frozen Tilapia<cough>).


----------



## OneLastCast (Mar 4, 2008)

Thanks John

I realised that they couldn't breed, but I wasn't quite sure if breaking their necks and letting them bleed still imposes a risk of the carp still being able to release the eggs. Thanks for the info it will help a lot tomorrow at the Carpathon :twisted:

I personally believe in removing as much carp as possible to help our waterways and native fish. They are great fighting fish, though most people are fighting them like 'oh yeh shes taking line maybe shes a cod or golden' then when they see a carp they go arr its a carp and lose the inspiration and fun to fight the fish.

'They are in our system why not enjoy em'

I have no issues with people releasing carpwhen the rules dont specify it as 'against the rules' its the anglers choice


----------

